
Are Americans Fleeing Cities During Covid? - wooten
https://medium.com/@realblocinfo/flight-from-the-cities-670898e3ab5a
======
wooten
The answer is yes, where they can afford to:
[https://medium.com/@realblocinfo/flight-from-the-
cities-6708...](https://medium.com/@realblocinfo/flight-from-the-
cities-670898e3ab5a)

